# Actress Brittany Murphy passed away



## Lauudd (Dec 20, 2009)

"
Actress Brittany Murphy passed away on Sunday morning in Los Angeles at the age of 32. 
Murphy reportedly went into full cardiac arrest and her husband, *Simon Monjack*, immediately called paramedics to save his wife. 
Murphy was announced dead on arrival at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles after paramedics and doctors could not revive the _8 Mile_ actress. "

Oh my god.. how sad.. she was very young!









RIP

​


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 20, 2009)

heared it earlier today asnd still in shock...she was taken away so young. May she Rest in pease. God help her family get through it espically during the holiday time.


----------



## aladysiren (Dec 20, 2009)

Rest in peace so sad to hear


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

It's quite devestating. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 20, 2009)

omg nnooooo...RIP


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

RIP... this is such a shame. she was so young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember i first saw her in clueless.... i love that movie and she was great in it.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

I watched Just Married a few weeks ago when it was on tv..good movie.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 20, 2009)

So sad.....I was so shocked when I heard the news.....she was a great actress I loved her!.....she will be missed.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

That's so shocking. RIP.


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 20, 2009)

my jaw dropped when i found out. incredibly young.. RIP.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 20, 2009)

Always loved her.  WHAT A CUTE GIRL!  I just loved her look (she was SO pretty) and loved that sort of raspy, sexy voice she had.  She was one of a kind...RIP.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 20, 2009)

How terribly sad for someone so young to pass away, life really is too short, RIP.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2009)

I am just devestated by this.  This year so many people have been taken away too soon.  She was so young and talented.  It is so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  May she rest in peace and my thoughts and prayers go to her family.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 20, 2009)

Hearing this made me so sad too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clueless is my favorite girly movie to watch whenever I'm feeling down. RIP Brittany


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

Noo! She was one of my favorite actresses.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant believe this happened to someone very young and talented.. Rest in peace, Brittany.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 20, 2009)

aww this is so sad! I really liked her! She seemed like such a fun person to be around, I loved her movies.


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

This is so, so, sad. I just heard about this, this afternoon. I can't believe it.

So many people have passed away this year, it's really depressing. =/


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Apparently her husband doesn't want an autopsy to be preformed on her...


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 20, 2009)

I've heard he's jewish... and they believe that an autopsy is a desecration against the human body.
Or maybe there's something shady...
It's not normal to have a full cardiac arrest being only 32 :S... maybe drugs?eating dissorders? or something else he's trying to hide..


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 20, 2009)

....


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 20, 2009)

I quite liked her, and it is sad that she's passed so young. However, i can't say im too suprised. She has started to look rough, somewhat strung out and very thin over the last couple years. I hoped that her break from the lime light and marriage had given her time to mature, and mayeb kick some destructive habits.. But who knows, she could have had an unknown cardiac problem. It's not unknown to happen.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2009)

It's been known to happen, but given that she was part of Hollywood, suspicions surrounding her death are immediately cast.  Remember Heath Ledger?  I hope this turns out to be natural causes, but either way, this is very sad, indeed.

Sidenote, even if her husband is Jewish, if she isn't, then what does it matter if an autopsy is performed?  Sounds suspicious to me...

ETA:  Early reports are saying her heart failure was due to anorexia.  Over the past years, she did struggle with weight issues, so it does sound like that could be the cause of her death.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 21, 2009)

what a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 RIP


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rollin' with the Homies ... RIP


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 21, 2009)

"Her close friends say that she suffered from "a lot of inner demons."
_Clueless_ director* Amy Heckerling* believes that the root of her problems came from her poor body image, which many have originated from the set of their film. Amy says:"She seemed to go through a change on _Clueless_. Maybe she felt like she was not the, like, skinny, pretty girl, you know? And then the next few movies she was, you know, thinner, blonde … going out with *Eminem* and *Ashton Kutcher*."​Another close friend and source agreed, saying:"A lot of her problems were due to poor self image. She wore extraordinary amounts of makeup, tons of fake eyelashes, got her teeth capped, dyed her hair blonde, lost weight – she wanted to be a beauty. She didn't want to be the fat girl from _Clueless_. She didn't eat a lot. She would drink copious amounts of coffee."



other sources claimed she was "unfocused" on the set of her films and one insider on her most recent indie flick, Something Wicked, claimed that Murphy "was barely there … She'd go in and out of consciousness in the middle of takes."



------

humm... ​​


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

They said on the news this morning that so far her death appears to be of natural causes but they are still waiting for the toxicology reports. And I have also heard that she had problems with anorexia, and if thats the case your heart does start to shut down and can be very badly damaged.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

In the picture above she doesn't look like she was suffering from an eating disorder though. But I guess appearances can be deceiving??


----------



## panther27 (Dec 21, 2009)

How sad


----------



## kittykit (Dec 22, 2009)

Read the news and I was shocked. R.I.P, Brittany.


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

32 years old...
wrong cocktail...


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_In the picture above she doesn't look like she was suffering from an eating disorder though. But I guess appearances can be deceiving??_

 
when you look back at her movies.. from like clueless on you can see she did lose a lot of weight at one point
i think it is very sad


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 24, 2009)

It's sad that so many celebrities become dependent on pills, RIP.


----------

